# Union Jubilee questions....



## smartecosse (1 May 2015)

So my "new" Union Jubilee finally arrived today having taken 11 days with the 24hr overnight pallet delivery offered by DX Freight.....and they managed somehow to smash a corner off the "lid" that covers the top pulleys......










Anyway, my previous lathe was a Clarke one and to adjust the speeds was a simple case of turning a lever.........not quite the same with the Jubilee and its system of pulleys....any suggestions for somewhere to look for a good "how to" on this?

Also the belt, this to me looks worn, is it? Or is that just normal fraying?






Its got a scroll chuck and quite a few smaller face plates plus two 12" or so ones for the lhs, anyone any idea what size the thread are for both sides? Really need a chuck for the lhs as well.....

It also came with some sort of tool, no idea what it is or does, can someone help me out and let me know what it is?






Thanks


----------



## blackrodd (1 May 2015)

No doubt an owner will be along, and give you the answers you need.
In case you need a operators manual (It comes with manufacturing history), 

https://store.lathes.co.uk/print/mhw2
I can't find any freebies.
Regards Rodders


----------



## cedarwood (1 May 2015)

that tool looks like it's for making round balls


----------



## paul-c (1 May 2015)

the tool in question is a ball turning tool
same as this one

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/WOODTURNING-L ... 43da63dca5


----------



## Phil Pascoe (1 May 2015)

The belt will fray a lot more than that before it gives you a problem.


----------



## dickm (2 May 2015)

Hope you get some compensation from the clumsy barstewards who smashed the cover.

From limited experience with a Graduate, an inverter and 3phase motor is probably your best answer. As it stands, it's even more of a pig than the Mystro for changing speed.


----------



## parvum (3 May 2015)

Hi
You have the makings of a great lathe there but, the pulley looks damaged, some careful smithing will prevent the belt getting worn prematurely. The belt drives on the sides of the pulley, not the bottom, so the sides need to be undamaged and straight otherwise you will also get a lot of vibration at the higher spindle speeds.The spindle will usually be 1" 10tpi on bothends (lefthand on the outboard end)but Harrison did make a beeefed up Jubilee with an 1 1/2 x6tpi spindle and taper roller bearings rather than ball races.Have a look at Tony's website Lathes .co.uk Its a mine of oinfo and there is a load of gen on Jubilee lathes.If you need to change the belt, it is a bit of a chore, requiring you to slip the spindle from the inboard bearing through the rear bearing, they are usually very tight and it is worth getting the spindle right out and lapping the spindle to achieve a firm push fit for the rear bearing. I have two of these beasts ,one being the HD version,you will get fit changing speeds and the 220V Delta three phase/inverter route is well worth exploring as speed can be changed electronically leaving the belt on one pulley set. I leave mine on the middle speed and over speed the motor to 100Hz, with a remote potentiometer on the IMO inverter its fine, but don't use maximum warp for too long as the motor is being asked to run at about 150% of rated max rpm

best regards Paul


----------



## smartecosse (4 May 2015)

parvum":3oycxtm0 said:


> Hi
> You have the makings of a great lathe there but, the pulley looks damaged, some careful smithing will prevent the belt getting worn prematurely. The belt drives on the sides of the pulley, not the bottom, so the sides need to be undamaged and straight otherwise you will also get a lot of vibration at the higher spindle speeds.The spindle will usually be 1" 10tpi on bothends (lefthand on the outboard end)but Harrison did make a beeefed up Jubilee with an 1 1/2 x6tpi spindle and taper roller bearings rather than ball races.Have a look at Tony's website Lathes .co.uk Its a mine of oinfo and there is a load of gen on Jubilee lathes.If you need to change the belt, it is a bit of a chore, requiring you to slip the spindle from the inboard bearing through the rear bearing, they are usually very tight and it is worth getting the spindle right out and lapping the spindle to achieve a firm push fit for the rear bearing. I have two of these beasts ,one being the HD version,you will get fit changing speeds and the 220V Delta three phase/inverter route is well worth exploring as speed can be changed electronically leaving the belt on one pulley set. I leave mine on the middle speed and over speed the motor to 100Hz, with a remote potentiometer on the IMO inverter its fine, but don't use maximum warp for too long as the motor is being asked to run at about 150% of rated max rpm
> 
> best regards Paul



Thanks for the suggestions.......its actually got two different sized spindles, perhaps so that students couldn't confuse inboard and outboard fittings and have disc & chucks flying around the workshop.....


----------



## smartecosse (4 May 2015)

blackrodd":3odg4syy said:


> No doubt an owner will be along, and give you the answers you need.
> In case you need a operators manual (It comes with manufacturing history),
> 
> https://store.lathes.co.uk/print/mhw2
> ...



Thanks, I’ll have a look on there.



cedarwood":3odg4syy said:


> that tool looks like it's for making round balls





paul-c":3odg4syy said:


> the tool in question is a ball turning tool
> same as this one
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/WOODTURNING-L ... 43da63dca5



Ahhh……quite a bit above my turning ability so it can sit in a drawer for now, thanks for clearing up what it was.



phil.p":3odg4syy said:


> The belt will fray a lot more than that before it gives you a problem.



OK, thanks



dickm":3odg4syy said:


> Hope you get some compensation from the clumsy barstewards who smashed the cover.
> 
> From limited experience with a Graduate, an inverter and 3phase motor is probably your best answer. As it stands, it's even more of a pig than the Mystro for changing speed.



I hope so as well as I am finding it impossible to find a replacement lid…. 

On a budget at the moment so the 3 phase conversion will need to wait ☹


----------



## Penny (4 May 2015)

cedarwood":o4xlmz3y said:


> that tool looks like it's for making round balls



That's no use to me. I need one that makes square balls. ;-)


----------



## chipmunk (5 May 2015)

FWIW I'd be inclined to have a go at just mending the lid with epoxy/body filler with some reinforcement on the inside. If you rub it down on the outside and scrape the mating surface clean and flat it'll do it's job as a lid and all will be hidden anyway. It's not structural and is really only needed to stop anything falling into the pulleys. Your lathe is presumably to use and not to look at anyway.

I wouldn't worry too much about the pulley damage either until you've tried running it. It doesn't look that bad and there's a danger that anything you do could make matters worse i.e. chip a lump out. If it buzzes or vibrates badly when you run it and you can trace it to the pulley damage then sure go ahead and fix it but until you know it's broke why bother?

Happy turning
Jon


----------



## paul-c (8 May 2015)

chipmunk":3d48jbmq said:


> FWIW I'd be inclined to have a go at just mending the lid with epoxy/body filler with some reinforcement on the inside. If you rub it down on the outside and scrape the mating surface clean and flat it'll do it's job as a lid and all will be hidden anyway. It's not structural and is really only needed to stop anything falling into the pulleys. Your lathe is presumably to use and not to look at anyway.



i think he might mean hands - as in to prevent you getting a nasty surprise while the lathe is spinning.


best of luck with the lathe , the jubilee is a great lathe and just enjoy your turning.
cheers paul-c


----------



## smartecosse (9 May 2015)

Thanks for all the suggestions.....

The courier company are processing a claim and it looks like they will pay for a local casting company to make a new lid so thats one issue solved 

Its come with a supernova chuck which is threaded for the rhs, if I have understood correctly I can order either a left hand threaded insert or a dual thread insert like this https://www.stilesandbates.co.uk/produc ... 80/sn/ITNS Is that correct?

Also, oil points/amount...






I guess the sprung ball bearing is it, but what type of oil, how often and applied how?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## BearTricks (9 May 2015)

paul-c":2gqeisbe said:


> chipmunk":2gqeisbe said:
> 
> 
> > FWIW I'd be inclined to have a go at just mending the lid with epoxy/body filler with some reinforcement on the inside. If you rub it down on the outside and scrape the mating surface clean and flat it'll do it's job as a lid and all will be hidden anyway. It's not structural and is really only needed to stop anything falling into the pulleys. Your lathe is presumably to use and not to look at anyway.
> ...



Managed to whack my fingers on a still spinning belt I was too eager to change the position of today. Luckily it was on the slowest speed when I misjudged how long it would take to slow to a halt or I might have got more that a bruise on the end of my finger.


----------

